# la gelosia



## soleluna80 (21 Gennaio 2009)

recentemente, ho avuto la sfortuna di conoscere telefonicamente la fidanzata del mio ex (nel senso che la sorella del mio ragazzo si è separata)cognato, che chiamerò M.
Questa donna è totalmete instabile nel senso che per paura di perdere il suo uomo (sono insieme da giugno) lo sta letteralmente obbligando a tagliare i ponti con tutti coloro che hanno fatto parte del suo passato.
A settembre gli ho spedito una mail COMUNE con un filmato divertente, ok, c'era una donna nuda ma di sexy vi assicuro che non c'era proprio nulla, e questa qualche gg dopo mi ha chiamata incavolatissima e mi ha tirato un culo a paiolo dicendomi che non mi devo permettere, di non rompere le balle, etc.
Non mi sono + fatta viva fino al 24 Dicembre quando ho deciso di scrivere una mail COMUNE a tutti i miei amici (anche qualcuno di voi l'ha ricevuta) x fare gli auguri.....bon, è scattato il putiferio! mi ha chiamato il giorno di Natale x dirmi di non rompere i cog....e via con gli insulti.
A parte il fatto che lui si è completamente rimbambito in quanto si fa mettere i piedi in testa in una maniera vergognosa, ma come li vedete questi eccessi di gelosia? Fino a che punto si può arrivare a fare figure di sto genere, visto che ci eravamo abbondantemente chiarite?


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Gennaio 2009)

ha ragione. Non rompere i coglioni.


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ha ragione. Non rompere i coglioni.


concordo


----------



## Lettrice (21 Gennaio 2009)

Falla sclerare... invia foto di te in costume a tutti gli amici...


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Falla sclerare... invia foto di te in costume a tutti gli amici...


ma così la farebbe stare tranquilla


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Falla sclerare... invia foto di te in costume a tutti gli amici...


basta inviarla solo al suo fidanzato...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma così la farebbe stare tranquilla
















  che zozza!


----------



## Lettrice (21 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> basta inviarla solo al suo fidanzato...


Brava...sicuaramente controlla la sua email


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma così la farebbe stare tranquilla


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma così la farebbe stare tranquilla

























   con questa hai vinto il premio di stronza dell'anno


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Gennaio 2009)

Scherzi a parte. la sorella del mio ragazzo è andata ai Carabinieri perchè non ne può + delle continue telefonate e illazioni circa il loro presunto vedersi alle sue spalle (non è assolutamente vero!). ma si può arrivare a sto punto? io capisco la gelosia ma a tutto ci dovrebbe essere un limite.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Scherzi a parte. la sorella del mio ragazzo è andata ai Carabinieri perchè non ne può + delle continue telefonate e illazioni circa il loro presunto vedersi alle sue spalle (non è assolutamente vero!). ma si può arrivare a sto punto? io capisco la gelosia ma a tutto ci dovrebbe essere un limite.


seriamente: è da analista.
ai miei occhi lui  non è molto più normale a starci assieme...


----------



## Lettrice (21 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


Chi ti ha dato il permesso di pubblicare la mia foto? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Staff bannatelo subito... quella e' una foto estirpata con l'inganno


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Scherzi a parte. la sorella del mio ragazzo è andata ai Carabinieri perchè non ne può + delle continue telefonate e illazioni circa il loro presunto vedersi alle sue spalle (non è assolutamente vero!). ma si può arrivare a sto punto? io capisco la gelosia ma a tutto ci dovrebbe essere un limite.


ok ma lei era così anche all'inizio??
possibile che sia saltata fuori la gelosia tutta di un colpo ?


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> seriamente: è da analista.
> ai miei occhi lui non è molto più normale a starci assieme...


nemmeno ai miei! figurati che mentre parlavo con lui al telefono sentivo lei che urlava come una pazza "diglielo che ti stai cagando addosso, diglielo!!", ero allibita. In + gli suggeriva tutte le parole x dirmi di non farmi + viva finchè a un certo punto gli ho detto "M., scusa ma non 6 capace di mandarmi a cagare da solo? hai bisogno del suggerimento?". che cavolo di coppia è questa?


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ok ma lei era così anche all'inizio??
> possibile che sia saltata fuori la gelosia tutta di un colpo ?


 
non lo so, non la conosco di persona. ma a me sembra fortemente insicura.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> nemmeno ai miei! figurati che mentre parlavo con lui al telefono sentivo lei che urlava come una pazza "diglielo che ti stai cagando addosso, diglielo!!", ero allibita. In + gli suggeriva tutte le parole x dirmi di non farmi + viva finchè a un certo punto gli ho detto "M., scusa ma non 6 capace di mandarmi a cagare da solo? hai bisogno del suggerimento?". che cavolo di coppia è questa?


che gli stai cagando addosso??


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che gli stai cagando addosso??


 
lo giuro! testuali parole.....


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> non lo so, non la conosco di persona. ma a me sembra fortemente insicura.


e pericolosa.
però trovo ancora più assurdo  lui che continua a starci


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> nemmeno ai miei! figurati che mentre parlavo con lui al telefono sentivo lei che urlava come una pazza "diglielo che ti stai cagando addosso, diglielo!!", ero allibita. In + gli suggeriva tutte le parole x dirmi di non farmi + viva finchè a un certo punto gli ho detto "M., scusa ma non 6 capace di mandarmi a cagare da solo? hai bisogno del suggerimento?". che cavolo di coppia è questa?


 
la coppia che bisognerebbe assicurarsi di diventare mai.
se dovessi diventare così, spero che qualcuno mi ammazzi. se dovessi subire qualcuno così, spero che qualcuno mi ammazzi.


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> la coppia che bisognerebbe assicurarsi di diventare mai.
> se diventassi così spero che qualcuno mi ammazzi. se subisco qualcuno così, spero che qualcuno mi ammazzi.


 
idem, perchè vorrebbe dire che non sono + in grado di intendere e volere


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Chi ti ha dato il permesso di pubblicare la mia foto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ringrazia che ho tagliato il resto... sennò posto tutto il pelo...


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> idem, perchè vorrebbe dire che non sono + in grado di intendere e volere


cmq a me sembra molto più disturbato il tuo ex cognato che continua a starci assieme...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che gli stai cagando addosso??


 
attenzione. diglielo che TI STAI cagando addosso. cioè lui si cagava addosso?
sole fai così paura?


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> attenzione. diglielo che TI STAI cagando addosso. cioè lui si cagava addosso?
> sole fai così paura?


 
ma se sono un agnellino! lui si sarebbe dovuto cagare addosso della sua fidanzata, credo. ma che ne so, quella è scema totale


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> cmq a me sembra molto più disturbato il tuo ex cognato che continua a starci assieme...


 
lui dice che è una brava ragazza solo un po' gelosa....a me sembra da manicomio, disturbata, instabile, aggressiva e paranoica


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> , quella è scema totale


 e lui che continua a starci insieme come lo definisci?


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e lui che continua a starci insieme come lo definisci?


 
scemo totale, ben + di lei


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ma se sono un agnellino! lui si sarebbe dovuto cagare addosso della sua fidanzata, credo. ma che ne so, quella è scema totale


 
forse ha avuto paura che lo mangiassi?












perdono


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> lui dice che è una brava ragazza *solo un po' gelosa*....a me sembra da manicomio, disturbata, instabile, aggressiva e paranoica


un po'???? e una veramente gelosa secondo lui che fa? ammazza chi guarda il compagno?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ma se sono un agnellino! lui si sarebbe dovuto cagare addosso della sua fidanzata, credo. ma che ne so, quella è scema totale





soleluna80 ha detto:


> scemo totale, ben + di lei


 
insomma sono scemo e + scemo.
tutto sommato non è una brutta coppia.


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Gennaio 2009)

ma la cosa che veramente mi sta sulle palle, ma di brutto, è che x quieto vivere della sorella del mio ragazzo io non possa agire da angioletto quale sono.....


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> insomma sono scemo e + scemo.
> tutto sommato non è una brutta coppia.


non hai tutti i torti.
secondo me lui è rimasto così shockato dalla separazione che deve aver pensato di dover cambiare x potersi tenere la successiva compagna. Così da un uomo aggressivo, puerile e capriccioso è diventato lo zerbino di una matta


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> non hai tutti i torti.
> secondo me lui è rimasto così shockato dalla separazione che deve aver pensato di dover cambiare x potersi tenere la successiva compagna. *Così da un uomo aggressivo, puerile e capriccioso è diventato lo zerbino di una matta*


chissà che coda di donne!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> chissà che coda di donne!!


tu ci scherzi ma io volevo candidarmi come amante.


----------



## Old matilde (21 Gennaio 2009)

non è che lui le ha tritato le palle con i confronti con le altre donne, te compresa, fino al punto di renderla insicura? non sò se riesco a spiegarmi ma li guarderei come coppia, cosa ha fatto lui?


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> tu ci scherzi ma io volevo candidarmi come amante.


 
immaginavo.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




sono rimasta male, non immaginavo diventasse così povero cristo....


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> non è che lui le ha tritato le palle con i confronti con le altre donne, te compresa, fino al punto di renderla insicura? non sò se riesco a spiegarmi ma li guarderei come coppia, cosa ha fatto lui?


quoto.
io credo molto al detto chi si somiglia si piglia.
evidentemente se lui non reagisce gli garba la gelosia della tipa


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> non è che lui le ha tritato le palle con i confronti con le altre donne, te compresa, fino al punto di renderla insicura? non sò se riesco a spiegarmi ma li guarderei come coppia, cosa ha fatto lui?


questo non posso saperlo, perchè non lo vedo + da un bel pezzo. ma mi sembrerebbe ancora + strano....


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> quoto.
> io credo molto al detto chi si somiglia si piglia.
> evidentemente se lui non reagisce gli garba la gelosia della tipa


 
ma sai, quando il mio ragazzo era potentemente geloso (x i primi 2 o 3 anni) se mi pareva che stesse esagerando gratuitamente diventavo una iena, quando magari calandomi nel suo punto di vista mi pareva che potesse avere delle ragioni sorvolavo.
Ma accettare ogni volta assolutamente no, anche perchè io vi assicuro che al telefono ero umiliata io x lui


----------



## Old matilde (21 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> questo non posso saperlo, perchè non lo vedo + da un bel pezzo. ma mi sembrerebbe ancora + strano....


sai cosa, se nel tuo rapporto ti senti certa, il tuo uomo ti fà sentire parte della sua vita la gelosia può esserci ma in forma equilibrata.
se lui ti fa sentire un treno di passaggio, beh ti senti minacciata da chiunque.

ora sparatemi addosso perchè bisogna essere sani egoisti, mandare affanc++ e tutto il resto, ma i sentimenti non sono mai semplici e le paure di lui possono sfociare in un disimpegno che rende insicura lei


----------



## Old matilde (21 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> quoto.
> io credo molto al detto chi si somiglia si piglia.
> evidentemente se lui non reagisce gli garba la gelosia della tipa


e forse si che gli piace, o forse lei è gelosa per maracchelle già combinate... e lui paga lo scotto


----------



## Old Alexantro (21 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> .
> A parte il fatto che lui si è completamente rimbambito in quanto si fa mettere i piedi in testa in una maniera vergognosa,


hai gia detto tutto tu
detto questo sta tipa qua e' condannata a vivere una vita da eterna infelice quindi ti consiglio di lasciar perdere
e poi sono dell'idea che quelli cosi' gelosi hanno una maggior propensione a tradire


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Gennaio 2009)

io onestamente non mi pronuncio perchè da giovanissima (l'altro ieri) ero di una gelosia veramente esagerata. Raggiuungevo vette da guinness.
Non me ne dava motivo ma vedevo rivali dappertutto.
Oggi per niente.
Non me ne frega niente e non sono gelosa assolutamente


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> sai cosa, se nel tuo rapporto ti senti certa, il tuo uomo ti fà sentire parte della sua vita la gelosia può esserci ma in forma equilibrata.
> se lui ti fa sentire un treno di passaggio, beh ti senti minacciata da chiunque.
> 
> ora sparatemi addosso perchè bisogna essere sani egoisti, mandare affanc++ e tutto il resto, ma i sentimenti non sono mai semplici e le paure di lui possono sfociare in un disimpegno che rende insicura lei


mati, sono d'accordo con te. ma anche con la ex di M. si inventa delle cose che non stanno nè in cielo nè in terra x farli litigare.
Sai secondo me vuole cancellare il suo passato, ma una persona non nasce a 40 anni, deve avere un trascorso. non è sano, secondo me, costruire una coppia sull'annullamento totale del passato di uno dei 2


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> hai gia detto tutto tu
> detto questo *sta tipa qua e' condannata a vivere una vita da eterna infelice* quindi ti consiglio di lasciar perdere
> e poi sono dell'idea che quelli cosi' gelosi hanno una maggior propensione a tradire


 
sono d'accordo. finchè sarà impegnata a vedere nemiche ovunque non si accorgerà che la vita le sta scivolando via, non avrà tempo x amare ma solo x combattere contro i mulini a vento della sua mente


----------



## Old matilde (21 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> mati, sono d'accordo con te. ma anche con la ex di M. si inventa delle cose che non stanno nè in cielo nè in terra x farli litigare.
> Sai secondo me vuole cancellare il suo passato, ma una persona non nasce a 40 anni, deve avere un trascorso. non è sano, secondo me, costruire una coppia sull'annullamento totale del passato di uno dei 2


no non è giusto cancellare il passato, anzi non è possibile

ma è possibile che sia lui a non staccarsi dalle ex per guardare avanti?


----------



## Old matilde (21 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> sono d'accordo. finchè sarà impegnata a vedere nemiche ovunque non si accorgerà che la vita le sta scivolando via, non avrà tempo x amare ma solo x combattere contro i mulini a vento della sua mente


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> no non è giusto cancellare il passato, anzi non è possibile
> 
> ma è possibile che sia lui a non staccarsi dalle ex per guardare avanti?


 
ma so x certo che la ex moglie non la vede da parecchi mesi! e io non ho mai avuto a che fare con lui se non come cognata. buoni rapporti limitati alle feste...niente di +.


----------



## Old Alexantro (21 Gennaio 2009)

apparte il fatto che in genere chi e' cosi tanto geloso molte volte e' un traditore o una traditrice incallita


----------



## Old matilde (21 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ma so x certo che la ex moglie non la vede da parecchi mesi! e io non ho mai avuto a che fare con lui se non come cognata. buoni rapporti limitati alle feste...niente di +.


non intendo una frequenza con ex, intendo quella malinconia per quell'ex rapporto, o un confronto magari su come era brava a cucinare, tutte cose che scavano nell'autostima di lei al punto di sentirsi minacciata, anzi nemmeno minacciata ma da desiderare che lui tronchi la vita "precedente" per consentire una nuova vita con lei

intendiamoci: è comunque un rapporto di coppia sbagliato


----------



## Old matilde (21 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> apparte il fatto che in genere chi e' cosi tanto geloso molte volte e' un traditore o una traditrice incallita


mica vero

io sono una gelosa, non così eh
ma non ho mai tradito


----------



## Minerva (21 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> recentemente, ho avuto la sfortuna di conoscere telefonicamente la fidanzata del mio ex (nel senso che la sorella del mio ragazzo si è separata)cognato, che chiamerò M.
> Questa donna è totalmete instabile nel senso che per paura di perdere il suo uomo (sono insieme da giugno) lo sta letteralmente obbligando a tagliare i ponti con tutti coloro che hanno fatto parte del suo passato.
> A settembre gli ho spedito *una mail COMUNE* con un filmato divertente, ok, c'era una donna nuda ma di sexy vi assicuro che non c'era proprio nulla, e questa qualche gg dopo mi ha chiamata incavolatissima e mi ha tirato un culo a paiolo dicendomi che non mi devo permettere, di non rompere le balle, etc.
> Non mi sono + fatta viva fino al 24 Dicembre quando ho deciso di scrivere una mail COMUNE a tutti i miei amici (anche qualcuno di voi l'ha ricevuta) x fare gli auguri.....bon, è scattato il putiferio! mi ha chiamato il giorno di Natale x dirmi di non rompere i cog....e via con gli insulti.
> A parte il fatto che lui si è completamente rimbambito in quanto si fa mettere i piedi in testa in una maniera vergognosa, ma come li vedete questi eccessi di gelosia? Fino a che punto si può arrivare a fare figure di sto genere, visto che ci eravamo abbondantemente chiarite?


 mail e sms comuni sono detestabili.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io onestamente non mi pronuncio perchè da giovanissima (l'altro ieri) ero di una gelosia veramente esagerata. Raggiuungevo vette da guinness.
> Non me ne dava motivo ma vedevo rivali dappertutto.
> Oggi per niente.
> Non me ne frega niente e non sono gelosa assolutamente


sei ancora giovanissima  

	
	
		
		
	


	






secondo me non eri neanche tanto gelosa, quanto in cerca di motivi per rompere le palle


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> mica vero
> 
> io sono una gelosa, non così eh
> ma non ho mai tradito


secondo me la gelosia è una caratteristica delle persone in qualche modo insicure .


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sei ancora giovanissima
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dici?


----------



## Old Alexantro (21 Gennaio 2009)

mail comune......mezzo gaudio


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> secondo me la gelosia è una caratteristica delle persone in qualche modo insicure .


 
te l'appoggio abbastanza, unghiettina.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> dici?


 
diciamo che mi sembra una teoria valida...


----------



## Old matilde (21 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> secondo me la gelosia è una caratteristica delle persone in qualche modo insicure .


io sono gelosa anche di una mela che mi sono comprata
ma se posso te ne dò quintali di mele
è che non la devi prendere senza chiedermi

la gelosia è un'istinto, c'è chi te la alimenta e chi la quieta
ed è anche insicurezza


----------



## Old Alexantro (21 Gennaio 2009)

la gelosia e' un istinto che abbiamo tutti chi piu chi meno (e nn solo in campo amoroso)
chiaro che a questi livelli e' qualcosa di anormale dai......


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> mail e sms comuni sono detestabili.


 
sono certamente odiosi, ma in questo caso servono a dimostrare che non ho mai avuto un interesse specifico vs la persona in questione


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> mail comune......mezzo gaudio


----------



## Old Alexantro (21 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> sono certamente odiosi, ma in questo caso servono a dimostrare che non ho mai avuto un interesse specifico vs la persona in questione


 appunto ....io sarei piu geloso di un sms o mail specifica


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Gennaio 2009)

è sana quando è normale ed equilibrato senso di possesso e di difesa del proprio uomo
Quando diventa un 'ossessione è perchè non si è sicuri di sè stessi o ci si attacca troppo al partner.
A me fa piacere che il mio uomo sia un po' geloso.


----------



## Old matilde (21 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> appunto ....io sarei piu geloso di un sms o mail specifica


vero, sono eccessivi


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Gennaio 2009)

Beh, anch'io sono gelosa ma SE serve. nel senso che non vedo tutte le donne del pianeta come nemiche o potenziali avversarie. se poi dovessi avere un sospetto allora sì che si scatenerebbe la gelosia, ma a priori x delle cavolate del  genere....le ho inviate comuni apposta le mail...x non urtare la suscettibilità di nessuno


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Beh, anch'io sono gelosa ma SE serve. nel senso che non vedo tutte le donne del pianeta come nemiche o potenziali avversarie. se poi dovessi avere un sospetto allora sì che si scatenerebbe la gelosia, ma a priori x delle cavolate del  genere....le ho inviate comuni apposta le mail...x non urtare la suscettibilità di nessuno


vabbè, da oggi non mandargliele più e fatti  cassi tuoi


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> è sana quando è normale ed equilibrato senso di possesso e di difesa del proprio uomo
> Quando diventa un 'ossessione è perchè non si è sicuri di sè stessi o ci si attacca troppo al partner.
> *A me fa piacere che il mio uomo sia un po' geloso.[/*quote]
> 
> anche a me. ma certe persone si rovinano davvero la vita con la gelosia


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> vabbè, da oggi non mandargliele più e fatti cassi tuoi


 
questo è ovvio. che palle però, mi tocca sottostare ad una pazza furiosa...io che non obbedisco manco ai miei


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> questo è ovvio. che palle però, mi tocca sottostare ad una pazza furiosa...io che non obbedisco manco ai miei


vabbè, cerca di distrarti.

A zorro! chessemagna stasera?


----------



## Old Alexantro (21 Gennaio 2009)

io sono pure dell'idea che la donna quando e' cosi rompipalle e' xche a che fare con il classico bonaccione/minchione che le permette qualsiasi comportamento


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> vabbè, cerca di distrarti.
> 
> A zorro! chessemagna stasera?


boooohh!!! we!!! ma mica magno tutto il dì!!!!
tu che cucini di buono?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> boooohh!!! we!!! *ma mica magno tutto il dì*!!!!
> tu che cucini di buono?


 
prova a dirne un'altra a cui possiamo credere dai


----------



## Old matilde (21 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Beh, anch'io sono gelosa ma SE serve. nel senso che non vedo tutte le donne del pianeta come nemiche o potenziali avversarie. se poi dovessi avere un sospetto allora sì che si scatenerebbe la gelosia, ma a priori x delle cavolate del  genere....le ho inviate comuni apposta le mail...x non urtare la suscettibilità di nessuno


se il tuo uomo ti dicesse che se le trombrebbe tutte
che i sentimenti che ha con te valgono molto ma che altrettato valgono i sentimenti con altre...che continua a coltivare
che tu gli limiti la sua apertura ad altri
che come corteggiava te corteggia il resto perchè lui è così

VEDI TUTTE LE DONNE COME NEMICHE
tralasciando che il nemico è lui in primis


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> *se il tuo uomo ti dicesse che se le trombrebbe tutte*
> *che i sentimenti che ha con te valgono molto ma che altrettato valgono i sentimenti con altre...che continua a coltivare*
> *che tu gli limiti la sua apertura ad altri*
> *che come corteggiava te corteggia il resto perchè lui è così*
> ...


scusa matildina, ma a quel punto gli dai un calcio in culo, non vedi le altre come nemiche...


----------



## Iris (21 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> se il tuo uomo ti dicesse che se le trombrebbe tutte
> che i sentimenti che ha con te valgono molto ma che altrettato valgono i sentimenti con altre...che continua a coltivare
> che tu gli limiti la sua apertura ad altri
> che come corteggiava te corteggia il resto perchè lui è così
> ...


Uno che dice così merita di non trombare più con nessuna per almeno settanta anni!!!


----------



## Old matilde (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> scusa matildina, ma a quel punto gli dai un calcio in culo, non vedi le altre come nemiche...




appunto è lui il nemico in primis


----------



## Old matilde (21 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Uno che dice così merita di non trombare più con nessuna per almeno settanta anni!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Uno che dice così merita di non trombare più con nessuna per almeno settanta anni!!!


ok però basta guardare tutti quei pezzettini di cioccobloc che quando sono in coppia si girano bellamente a guardare il culo di una che passa...


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> se il tuo uomo ti dicesse che se le trombrebbe tutte
> che i sentimenti che ha con te valgono molto ma che altrettato valgono i sentimenti con altre...che continua a coltivare
> che tu gli limiti la sua apertura ad altri
> che come corteggiava te corteggia il resto perchè lui è così
> ...


lo mando a cagare al volo


----------



## Old matilde (21 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ok però basta guardare tutti quei pezzettini di cioccobloc che quando sono in coppia si girano bellamente a guardare il culo di una che passa...


un amico diceva:

natura è natura


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> se il tuo uomo ti dicesse che se le trombrebbe tutte
> che i sentimenti che ha con te valgono molto ma che altrettato valgono i sentimenti con altre...che continua a coltivare
> che tu gli limiti la sua apertura ad altri
> che come corteggiava te corteggia il resto perchè lui è così
> ...


beh, ma a questo punto subentra, secondo me, un discorso diverso. se il tuo uomo con questo discorsi ti fa soffrire ne devi parlare con lui. le altre donne continueranno ad esistere sulla faccia della terra, non puoi eliminare "il nemico" nè isolare la coppia perchè in tal modo è destinata a scoppiare


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ok però basta guardare tutti quei pezzettini di cioccobloc che quando sono in coppia si girano bellamente a guardare il culo di una che passa...


vabbè guardano un culo, non è che palpano. gli occhi son fatti per guardare.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> un amico diceva:
> 
> natura è natura


un altro
occhio per occhio dente per dente...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> appunto è lui il nemico in primis


esatto. lui, non le altre.


(che niente niente stiam dicendo la stessa cosa?)


----------



## Old matilde (21 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> lo mando a cagare al volo


ma mica ti tradisce!


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> vabbè guardano un culo, non è che palpano. gli occhi son fatti per guardare.


ma stai scherzando??
sei con me al braccio e ti giri per guardare un culo???
oh ma scherzate??
e il rispetto??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> beh, ma a questo punto subentra, secondo me, un discorso diverso. *se il tuo uomo con questo discorsi ti fa soffrire ne devi parlare con lui.* le altre donne continueranno ad esistere sulla faccia della terra, non puoi eliminare "il nemico" nè isolare la coppia perchè in tal modo è destinata a scoppiare


parlare? ma di che parli dopo delle dichiarazioni del genere?


----------



## Iris (21 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ok però basta guardare tutti quei pezzettini di cioccobloc che quando sono in coppia si girano bellamente a guardare il culo di una che passa...


E da ogno culo che comincerei il computo dei settanta anni!!!
Sul serio, son o cose che non tollero. Io pure guardo un bel figo se mi passa accanto, ma solo se non sono in coppia. E' questione di decenza!!!


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> ma mica ti tradisce!


no ok, però le premesse non sono le migliori...


----------



## Old matilde (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> esatto. lui, non le altre.
> 
> 
> (che niente niente stiam dicendo la stessa cosa?)


si


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> ma mica ti tradisce!


 
ma il tradimento non è solo andare a letto con un'altra eh.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> E da ogno culo che comincerei il computo dei settanta anni!!!
> Sul serio, son o cose che non tollero. Io pure guardo un bel figo se mi passa accanto, ma solo se non sono in coppia. E' questione di decenza!!!


ahhhhhhhh
pensavo di esser l'unica


----------



## Old matilde (21 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> no ok, però le premesse non sono le migliori...


... per cui una diventa una pazza furiosa gelosa..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma stai scherzando??
> sei con me al braccio e ti giri per guardare un culo???
> oh ma scherzate??
> e il rispetto??


 
se non lascia la scia di bava a mò di lumaca, non mi dà fastidio. se mi passa brad accanto lo guardo da ogni angolazione


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

guardare il culo con vicino la propria donna è indice di grandissima maleducazione e poco rispetto
io gli spaccherei la faccia


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> ... per cui una diventa una pazza furiosa gelosa..


 
ma anche no.
lo lascia e via andare. o diventi una pazza gelosa perché hai avuto a che fare con un pirla?


----------



## Iris (21 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> ma mica ti tradisce!


Mica esiste solo il tradimento! Non sopporto la cafonaggine e la mancanza di rispetto.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> se non lascia la scia di bava a mò di lumaca, non mi dà fastidio. se mi passa brad accanto lo guardo da ogni angolazione


no, io non lo tollero.
Se lo guardi quand'è da solo o non si faccia cuccare
Mamma mia.......


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> ... per cui una diventa una pazza furiosa gelosa..


 
ma no matilde.
io per come sono fatta lo manderei in culo.


----------



## Old matilde (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma il tradimento non è solo andare a letto con un'altra eh.


hai ragione, ma come lo definiresti questo "tradimento"?

aspettative mal riposte?
disimpegno?
...
resta il fatto che ti viene automatico il calcio in culo


----------



## Iris (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma anche no.
> lo lascia e via andare. o diventi una pazza gelosa perché hai avuto a che fare con un pirla?


Lascerei il pirla al suo destino...in compagnia dei culi delle altre...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> no, io non lo tollero.
> Se lo guardi quand'è da solo o non si faccia cuccare
> Mamma mia.......


quindi che lo faccia ma non lo dica... allora vale anche per il tradimento. e dire che mi davi torto


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Lasdcerei il pirla al suo destino...


appunto.

io sono dell'idea che non si diventi gelosi. se mi dai motivo di essere gelosa, in teoria ti lascio. facciamo anche che per una serie di ragioni non mi vada di lasciarti e mi trasformo in una bestia di gelosia: a parte che la cosa dura poco perché poi mi frantumo le palle io per prima, a fare la gelosa, e di sicuro non lo sarò ancora col successivo.


----------



## Iris (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quindi che lo faccia ma non lo dica... allora vale anche per il tradimento. e dire che mi davi torto


 
Guarda..te la dico tutta: il traditore che si fa beccare o peggio che confessa con lacrime di pentimento, merita meno perdono di uno che non si fa beccare!!!


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> ... per cui una diventa una pazza furiosa gelosa..


 
ma così ti rovini la vita. un giorno al mio boy ho detto chiaramente che lui non sarebbe stato lì con me 24h/24 x cui è totalmente inutile avvelenarsi il sangue, perchè se una persona no nha il valore della fedeltà un momento x farti le corna lo trova sempre


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quindi che lo faccia ma non lo dica... allora vale anche per il tradimento. e dire che mi davi torto


allora. Stiamo parlando di rispetto e di tradimento (che è ovviamente una totale ancanza di rispetto)
Se sei in mia compagnia NON GUARDI I CULI
Se sei da solo lo puoi fare ( o non farti vedere da me)
Un po' come scaccolarsi...in compagnia lo eviti, da solo ,se sei porco , lo fai.
sono stata spiegata?
NON VALE PER IL TRADIMENTO PERCHè SAREBBE UNA STRONZATA IPOCRITA


----------



## Iris (21 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> allora. Stiamo parlando di rispetto e di tradimento (che è ovviamente una totale ancanza di rispetto)
> Se sei in mia compagnia NON GUARDI I CULI
> Se sei da solo lo puoi fare ( o non farti vedere da me)
> Un po' come scaccolarsi...in compagnia lo eviti, da solo ,se sei porco , lo fai.
> ...


 
Beh..quelli che tradiscono e te lo vengono a dire...o peggio te lo fanno capire a mo' di messaggio subliminale?
Non lo so cosa mi dà più alla testa guarda!!!


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> allora. Stiamo parlando di rispetto e di tradimento (che è ovviamente una totale ancanza di rispetto)
> Se sei in mia compagnia NON GUARDI I CULI
> Se sei da solo lo puoi fare ( o non farti vedere da me)
> Un po' come scaccolarsi...in compagnia lo eviti, da solo ,se sei porco , lo fai.
> ...


 
ma più che altro lo trovo così cafone e irrispettoso che mi chiederei chi cavolo mi sono scelta.


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Beh..quelli che tradiscono e te lo vengono a dire...o peggio te lo fanno capire a mo' di messaggio subliminale?
> Non lo so cosa mi dà più alla testa guarda!!!


bhè..se c'è pentimento vero se ne può parlare.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> *Beh..quelli che tradiscono e te lo vengono a dire...o peggio te lo fanno capire a mo' di messaggio subliminale*?
> Non lo so cosa mi dà più alla testa guarda!!!


non mi è mai capitato...com'è il messaggio subliminale del traditore??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> hai ragione, ma come lo definiresti questo "tradimento"?
> 
> aspettative mal riposte?
> disimpegno?
> ...


 
per quanto mi riguarda, vedo _questa_ come assoluta, totale, mancanza di rispetto. come una presa per il culo a tutto tondo. se hai interesse per altre, se vuoi trombarti le tue ex, non ti accosti a un'altra e stai libero come nulla fosse a fare il farfallone in giro. non le vedo neanche come aspettative mal risposte: non è necessario avere programmato il matrimonio o chissà quale futuro assieme, per ritenere letteralmente intollerabili certe affermazioni o certe pretese. 

sul calcio in culo siamo d'accordissimo, e pure dato senza pietà. non siamo d'accordo sul fatto che si diventi gelose davanti a uno ******* di questa entità.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma più che altro lo trovo così cafone e irrispettoso che mi chiederei chi cavolo mi sono scelta.


infatti.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Guarda..te la dico tutta: il traditore che si fa beccare o peggio che confessa con lacrime di pentimento, merita meno perdono di uno che non si fa beccare!!!


 
sono d'accordissimo 

	
	
		
		
	


	






(ma uno che guarda un culo (punto) non è un traditore)


----------



## Iris (21 Gennaio 2009)

Ma ve lo ricordate quello del mezzo pompino? Quello che si era pentito e voleva dirlo alla moglie. ogni tanto ci ripenso.
Se era una bufala mi ha fatto ridere da morire...
Bei tempi quelli!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma ve lo ricordate quello del mezzo pompino? Quello che si era pentito e voleva dirlo alla moglie. ogni tanto ci ripenso.
> Se era una bufala mi ha fatto ridere da morire...
> Bei tempi quelli!!!
















  se è mezzo non vale?


----------



## Iris (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sono d'accordissimo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Infatti è un pirla che non tiene manco il coraggio.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Infatti è un pirla che non tiene manco il coraggio.


 
chi? uno che guarda un culo è un pirla vile?


----------



## Iris (21 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se è mezzo non vale?


Quello che era scappato durante il pompino..come fate a non ricordarlo...


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Quello che era scappato durante il pompino..come fate a non ricordarlo...


lo ricordo eccome.
ma poi aveva confessato alla moglie o no?


----------



## Old belledejour (21 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> beh, ma a questo punto subentra, secondo me, un discorso diverso. se il tuo uomo con questo discorsi ti fa soffrire ne devi parlare con lui. le altre donne continueranno ad esistere sulla faccia della terra, non puoi eliminare "il nemico" nè isolare la coppia perchè in tal modo è destinata a scoppiare


Forse l'hai scritto e non ho letto ma.. da quanto tempo stanno insieme?


----------



## Iris (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> chi? uno che guarda un culo è un pirla vile?


Perchè è un eroe?


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> chi? uno che guarda un culo è un pirla vile?


madonna....sei con la tua donna e guardi un culo? allora sei un pirla 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non traditore ma pirla-(oltre che cafone e irrispettoso)
Non lo sto mettendo sullo stesso piano di un tradimento ma una mancanza di rispetto che mi fa girare i coglioni.


----------



## Old belledejour (21 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> madonna....sei con la tua donna e guardi un culo? allora sei un pirla
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Condivido in pieno.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> allora. Stiamo parlando di rispetto e di tradimento (che è ovviamente una totale ancanza di rispetto)
> Se sei in mia compagnia NON GUARDI I CULI
> Se sei da solo lo puoi fare ( o non farti vedere da me)
> Un po' come scaccolarsi...in compagnia lo eviti, da solo ,se sei porco , lo fai.
> ...


 
ok ho capito, ho capito, non guarderò il culo a nessuna in tua presenza, quanto la fai lunga  

	
	
		
		
	


	






comuque non sono d'accordo. passano un bel paio di chiappe, le guardo e stop, non vedo proprio cosa ci sia di male.
secondo il tuo discorso, anche soffermarsi a guardare con attenzione un'attrice in tv, dovrebbe farti partire l'embolo... di fatto in tua presenza sta guardando un'altra donna.
già battutine e magari gomitatine in cerca di consenso come se fossi con l'amico del bar, o sguardi libidinosi, sono forse da gomitata tra due costole...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Perchè è un eroe?


le mezze misure non esistono?
nn ho detto che è un eroe, ma non capisco perché sia uno senza coraggio. che c'entra?


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ok ho capito, ho capito, non guarderò il culo a nessuna in tua presenza, quanto la fai lunga
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che vuoi che ti dica...son di vecchio stampo.
Ho piacere che il mio uomo quando è con me guardi il mio di culo...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> madonna....sei con la tua donna e guardi un culo? allora sei un pirla
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
già se mi dici pirla, posso capirlo perché il tuo punto di vista è ben chiaro. ribadisco: è la mancanza di coraggio che mi sfugge.


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> madonna....sei con la tua donna e guardi un culo? allora sei un pirla
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Io non lo permetto manco a mio figlio.


----------



## Iris (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ok ho capito, ho capito, non guarderò il culo a nessuna in tua presenza, quanto la fai lunga
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Infatti un vero signore dovrebbe evitare tutto cio che hai scritto sopra. E che...non ha mai visto chiappe o tette? Aspetta di essere accanto alla sua donna per fare la bava? Ma andiamo...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Infatti un vero signore dovrebbe evitare tutto cio che hai scritto sopra. E che...non ha mai visto chiappe o tette? Aspetta di essere accanto alla sua donna per fare la bava? Ma andiamo...


 
ma per favore!!! ma che fai, cambi canale quando sei col tuo compagno e c'è una scena di nudo?


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Forse l'hai scritto e non ho letto ma.. da quanto tempo stanno insieme?


 
da giugno


----------



## Iris (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> le mezze misure non esistono?
> nn ho detto che è un eroe, ma non capisco perché sia uno senza coraggio. che c'entra?


E' un modo di dire. Però un pò vigliacchetto lo è. Ti umilia inutilmente...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Infatti un vero signore dovrebbe evitare tutto cio che hai scritto sopra. *E che...non ha mai visto chiappe o tette?* Aspetta di essere accanto alla sua donna per fare la bava? Ma andiamo...

















cioè, guardare in tv una bella donna ci sta ovviamente ma fare anche il commentino o soffermarcisi con la bava è da troglodita cafone.


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma per favore!!! ma che fai, cambi canale quando sei col tuo compagno e c'è una scena di nudo?


 
ovvio!


----------



## Iris (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma per favore!!! ma che fai, cambi canale quando sei col tuo compagno e c'è una scena di nudo?


No. Ma preferirei non sentire apprezzamenti.


----------



## Old matilde (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ok ho capito, ho capito, non guarderò il culo a nessuna in tua presenza, quanto la fai lunga
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sono d'accordo 
anche se è una cafonata si può sopravvivere felicemente


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> E' un modo di dire. Però un pò vigliacchetto lo è. *Ti umilia* *inutilmente.*..
















  iris, ti adoro...


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> cioè, guardare in tv una bella donna ci sta ovviamente ma fare anche il commentino o soffermarcisi con la bava è da troglodita cafone.


 
sono d'accordo


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> sono d'accordo
> anche se è una cafonata si può sopravvivere felicemente


ma infatti gli do del pirla, mica lo elimino fisicamente


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> sono d'accordo
> anche se è una cafonata si può sopravvivere felicemente


si può sopravvivere a un sacco di cose sgradevoli, ma una donna si aspetta che il suo uomo le eviti,  e che rimandi le occhiate sognanti a momenti nei quali è solo


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma per favore!!! ma che fai, cambi canale quando sei col tuo compagno e c'è una scena di nudo?


ehm..io lo facevo


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> si può sopravvivere a un sacco di cose sgradevoli, ma una donna si aspetta che il suo uomo le eviti,  e che rimandi le occhiate sognanti a momenti nei quali è solo


donna.....


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma per favore!!! ma che fai, cambi canale quando sei col tuo compagno e c'è una scena di nudo?


Bisogna ammettere che c'e' modo e modo di guardare  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  in primis non devono sbavare


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> No. Ma *preferirei non sentire apprezzamenti*.





Asudem ha detto:


> cioè, guardare in tv una bella donna ci sta ovviamente *ma fare anche il commentino o soffermarcisi con la bava* è da troglodita cafone.


quando fate così siete da bannare!

si sta parlando del guardare senza commentare. ho scritto chiaramente che il commentino con l'amico o lo sguardo libidinoso è da gomitata tra le costole. che c'entrano gli apprezzamenti?
GUARDARE.

secondo i ragionamenti fatti prima non dovreste accettare che guardino. punto.


----------



## Old matilde (21 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Bisogna ammettere che c'e' modo e modo di guardare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sporcano il divano


----------



## Old matilde (21 Gennaio 2009)

eliminare la tv?


----------



## Iris (21 Gennaio 2009)

Ma che dite?!!! Io posso sopravvivere a molte cose!manon vedo perchè dovrei. Chi mi ci prega a rimanere con uno che non fa altro che dimostrare che è attirato sessualmente dalle altre.


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> eliminare la tv?












   e tutte le donne col culo più bello del tuo


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> sporcano il divano


Appunto.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ehm..io lo facevo




















   da ricovero coatto


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ehm..io lo facevo


pure io lo faccio con Victoria di Gira la Ruota...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Bisogna ammettere che c'e' *modo e modo di guardare*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


d'accordissimo Marì. da qui lo sguardo libidinoso e con la gocciolina di bava che cola dall'angolino della bocca, non è gradita.


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> eliminare la tv?


E i film dove li guardi?


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> E i film dove li guardi?


macchè tv...vai in giro col ganzo a guardare i culi degli altri uomini


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> pure io lo faccio con Victoria di Gira la Ruota...


 
se ti lascia non chiederti il perché


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> se ti lascia non chiederti il perché


 













   ma no, lui mi lincia ogni volta che c'è Raoul Bova in tv...siamo pari!


----------



## Old matilde (21 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> macchè tv...vai in giro col ganzo a guardare i culi degli altri uomini


ESATTO


----------



## Iris (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quando fate così siete da bannare!
> 
> si sta parlando del guardare senza commentare. ho scritto chiaramente che il commentino con l'amico o lo sguardo libidinoso è da gomitata tra le costole. che c'entrano gli apprezzamenti?
> GUARDARE.
> ...


 
Bannate pure noi? Guarda che poi non ci rimane nessuno!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ma no, lui mi lincia ogni volta che c'è Raoul Bova in tv...siamo pari!


quindi tu puoi farlo e lui no?


----------



## Old matilde (21 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e tutte le donne col culo più bello del tuo


non esiste un culo più bello del mio


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> pure io lo faccio con Victoria di Gira la Ruota...


io con serena grandi (sua gran passione)


----------



## Iris (21 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> macchè tv...vai in giro col ganzo a guardare i culi degli altri uomini


 Una tastatina pure...


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> d'accordissimo Marì. da qui lo sguardo libidinoso e con la gocciolina di bava che cola dall'angolino della bocca, non è gradita.


Ovvio ... i piccoletti devono studiare  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e non essere cosi rozzi


----------



## Old matilde (21 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> E i film dove li guardi?


non vogliamo l'antenna

si fa serata cinema quando trovo un film da vedere, in dvd


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io con serena grandi (sua gran passione)


ahh ...insomma..un piccolo lord visti i gusti...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> macchè tv...vai in giro col ganzo a guardare i culi degli altri uomini


 
magari a lui non gliene frega una fava perché non è un maniaco geloso possessivo come voi, acide racchie intolleranti


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quindi tu puoi farlo e lui no?


 
eh no! è l'opposto! se non posso io non puoi neanche tu!


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> magari a lui non gliene frega una fava perché non è un maniaco geloso possessivo come voi, acide racchie intolleranti


e stronze no?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e stronze no?


 
non mi ispirava. ci tieni?


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ahh ...insomma..un piccolo lord visti i gusti...


serena grandi ai bei tempi, non oggi. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




con l'aggravante che l'era di molto pu ttanone...


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> serena grandi ai bei tempi, non oggi.


abbhè.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








grazie al chezz...oggi non la riconosci neanche


----------



## Iris (21 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> non vogliamo l'antenna
> 
> si fa serata cinema quando trovo un film da vedere, in dvd


A ecco. Quando lo decidi tu. Io proporrei una selezione della Disney.


----------



## Old matilde (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> magari a lui non gliene frega una fava perché non è un maniaco geloso possessivo come voi, acide racchie intolleranti


glie ne frega eccome! ecco come insegnare la cafonata reciproca...


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> A ecco. Quando lo decidi tu. Io proporrei una selezione della Disney.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> A ecco. Quando lo decidi tu. Io proporrei una selezione della Disney.


----------



## Old matilde (21 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> A ecco. Quando lo decidi tu. Io proporrei una selezione della Disney.
















   più o meno


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Gennaio 2009)

vi confesso che lo controllo anche con le veline.....ma non cambio canale


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> più o meno


hai una lunghissima collezione di documentari della  national geographic??


----------



## Old matilde (21 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> A ecco. Quando lo decidi tu. Io proporrei una selezione della Disney.


oppure solo donne che mi somigliano


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> macchè tv...vai in giro col ganzo a guardare i culi degli altri uomini


Potrebbe essere una idea  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ma non e' meglio essere osservata dagli altri uomini quando sei in giro con il tuo ganzo?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   il gioco e' fare la parte della preda (con furbizia, e la donna e' furba di natura) e non quella che va a caccia a quardare.

Forse non mi sono speigata.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> vi confesso che lo controllo anche con le veline.....ma non cambiamo canale


a me una volta propose un film porno da vedere insieme 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Tollerante e pacifica come una frisona accettai.

Alla prima scena con una gnocca ho spento incazzzzata ...
oh che ve devo di'?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> oppure solo donne che mi somigliano


 


















rigirare tu tutti i film che possono piacergli, interpretando tutti i ruoli femminili, come ti pare?


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Alla prima scena con una gnocca ho spento incazzzzata ...
> oh che ve devo di'?


e che ti aspettavi ??
un porno con dei roiti esagerati??


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me una volta propose un film porno da vedere insieme
> 
> 
> 
> ...


devo dire che non me l'hai mai proposto, ma reagirei allo stesso modo


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e che ti aspettavi ??
> un porno con dei roiti esagerati??


contavo su un film di gay...


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> devo dire che non me l'hai mai proposto, ma reagirei allo stesso modo


io lo trovo parecchio tristino...
che il tuo uomo ti proponga di vedere un pornazzo per farselo tirare mi pare triste


----------



## Old matilde (21 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> hai una lunghissima collezione di documentari della  national geographic??





















azz... sembra che siete di casa!

sai mica dove ho messo "i celenterati, questi sconosciuti"... non lo trovo più!


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> contavo su un film di gay...





















ma se gli faceva sangue la vaccona grandi ....?


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> io lo trovo parecchio tristino...
> che il tuo uomo ti proponga di vedere un pornazzo per farselo tirare mi pare triste



uh che lagna che sei. Per farselo tirare 

	
	
		
		
	


	








per far una minchiatina insieme


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> uh che lagna che sei. Per farselo tirare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eh no carina  

	
	
		
		
	


	




è per eccitarsi...e poi andare a fare le stesse cosine..immancabilmente con un risultato diverso però


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> io lo trovo parecchio tristino...
> che il tuo uomo ti proponga di vedere un pornazzo per farselo tirare mi pare triste


 
ecchetidevodì? magari riuscirei a vederlo trattenendomi a bestia ma non credo che sia lo scopo.....


----------



## Old matilde (21 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere una idea
> 
> 
> 
> ...








appoggio


----------



## Old Alexantro (21 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> uh che lagna che sei. Per farselo tirare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 appunto
con la mia ex l'ho fatto pure io
i titoli avevano pure un analogia  "freccia nel culo" e "meditazioni anali"


----------



## Old matilde (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> rigirare tu tutti i film che possono piacergli, interpretando tutti i ruoli femminili, come ti pare?


non vorrei pensasse che sono troppo protagonista nella sua vita...


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> non vorrei pensasse che sono troppo protagonista nella sua vita...


puoi sempre far recitare anche clarabella e zia tina..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> eh no carina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


suor brugola


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> appoggio


... ma ti pare  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  mica gira tutto solo intorno a loro (i maschi)


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> suor brugola


eh certo.....


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> appunto
> con la mia ex l'ho fatto pure io
> i titoli avevano pure un analogia  "freccia nel culo" e "meditazioni anali"


quindi volevi creare un 'atmosfera di suspence...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> non vorrei pensasse che sono troppo protagonista nella sua vita...





























ad alcune cambia la faccia (e metti un cesso)


----------



## Old matilde (21 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> io lo trovo parecchio tristino...
> che il tuo uomo ti proponga di vedere un pornazzo per farselo tirare mi pare triste


un fidanzato procurò una cassettina porno...
il risultato è stato ammosciante e dopo due scene abbiamo spento il video ridendo


----------



## Old Alexantro (21 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quindi volevi creare un 'atmosfera di suspence...


 no no  fu un idea venuta x puro caso
 le pellicole pero' le scelsi io


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> no no fu un idea venuta x puro caso
> le pellicole pero' le scelsi io


non so perchè non avevo dubbi...meditazioni anali..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> eh certo.....


lo sospettavo.

vuoi parlarne? magari superi l'ostacolo...

conosci il tuo corpo?


----------



## Old Alexantro (21 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non so perchè non avevo dubbi...meditazioni anali..


 la trama era accattivante pero'
non c'era.....


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> lo sospettavo.
> 
> vuoi parlarne? magari superi l'ostacolo...
> 
> conosci il tuo corpo?


per ora mi son presentata solo con la brugola


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> per ora mi son presentata solo con la brugola


 




























e i piedi li ignori così come se nulla fosse?


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e i piedi li ignori così come se nulla fosse?


dammi tempo!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> dammi tempo!!


quanto te ne serve? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





p.s. quoto


----------



## Old matilde (21 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> la trama era accattivante pero'
> non c'era.....


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> appunto
> con la mia ex l'ho fatto pure io
> i *titoli avevano pure un analogia "freccia nel culo" e "meditazioni anali"*


insomma..volevi farle un pò di coccole ...


----------



## Old belledejour (21 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> da giugno


Io con un geloso-morboso ho resistito 8 mesi.
Ma ero piccola.


----------



## MK (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> seriamente: è da analista.
> ai miei occhi lui non è molto più normale a starci assieme...


Assolutamente d'accordo.


----------



## MK (21 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> quelli cosi' gelosi hanno una maggior propensione a tradire


Saggio ragazzo...


----------



## MK (21 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> questo è ovvio. che palle però, mi tocca sottostare ad una pazza furiosa...io che non obbedisco manco ai miei


----------



## MK (21 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che quando sono in coppia si girano bellamente a guardare il culo di una che passa...


Comportamento insopportabile, concordo.


----------



## MK (21 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Io con un geloso-morboso ho resistito 8 mesi.
> Ma ero piccola.
























   10 anni col primo, qualche mese col secondo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Gennaio 2009)

Per il tizio di cui parlava Sole vi è chiaramente un piacere da parte di lui nel sentirsi considerato tanto appetibile.
Insicurezze reciproche che si incastrano.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Gennaio 2009)

Per quanto riguarda la gelosia avete considerato solo l'idea di un ruolo attivo di lui di desiderio più o meno manifesto più o meno cafone verso le atre donne. Questa gelosia si controlla se lui si dimostra rassicurante e rispettoso.

Ma nessuna ha parlato della gelosia per un ruolo passivo rispetto al desiderio (reale o immaginario) che possa suscitare il partner e al fastidio per sguardi e desideri che suscita, al di là del fatto che possa sollecitarli o rispondervi.
Avete mai provato questo genere di gelosia?
Riuscite a immaginarla? Pensate a un tizio (una tizia) che sia decisamente attraente ...


----------



## MK (21 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per il tizio di cui parlava Sole *vi è chiaramente un piacere da parte di lui nel sentirsi considerato tanto appetibile.*
> Insicurezze reciproche che si incastrano.


 
Credo sia un po' più complessa la dinamica.


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Credo sia un po' più complessa la dinamica.


anche secondo me. come ho scritto + indietro, secondo me, è rimasto scottato dalla separazione e tale shock l'ha portato a pensare che se lui non fosse cambiato sarebbe rimasto solo. 
Infatti x 8 anni io l'ho conosciuto come una tipo scherzoso, molto infantile e a volte un po' aggressivo...ma mai così sottoposto


----------



## MK (22 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> anche secondo me. come ho scritto + indietro, secondo me, è rimasto scottato dalla separazione e tale shock l'ha portato a pensare *che se lui non fosse cambiato sarebbe rimasto solo. *
> Infatti x 8 anni io l'ho conosciuto come una tipo scherzoso, molto infantile e a volte un po' aggressivo...ma mai così sottoposto


Tristissimo... poi si ripetono le stesse dinamiche e non se ne esce più. Però è umano, capisco.


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Tristissimo... poi si ripetono le stesse dinamiche e non se ne esce più. Però è umano, capisco.


 
anche secondo me. infatti è diventato peggio di uno zerbino, in nome di cosa? amore? ma questo non è amore!


----------



## MK (22 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> anche secondo me. infatti è diventato peggio di uno zerbino, in nome di cosa? amore? ma questo non è amore!
























   ma delle volte si ha bisogno di una gabbia per stare bene. Ripeto, triste ma umano.


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ma delle volte si ha bisogno di una gabbia per stare bene. Ripeto, triste ma umano.


 
non lo so. io penso che prima o poi venga voglia di fuggire a gambe levate dalle gabbie. noi siamo sempre stati in buoni rapporti non sono un'ex nè altro, se io temo che il mio uomo possa interessarsi ad un'altra cercherei di conoscerla....sai come si diceva...se la conosci la eviti. nel senso che se fossi stata lei avrei organizzato una serata in 4 io, il mio lui, lei, lui....così avrei visto coi miei occhi, capito con la mia testa....attraverso un telefono non vedi i movimenti, le espressioni, senti solo le parole.
Ma, grazie a Dio, io non sono lei


----------



## MK (22 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> non lo so. io penso che prima o poi venga voglia di fuggire a gambe levate dalle gabbie. noi siamo sempre stati in buoni rapporti non sono un'ex nè altro, *se io temo che il mio uomo possa interessarsi ad un'altra cercherei di conoscerla....sai come si diceva...se la conosci la eviti. nel senso che se fossi stata lei avrei organizzato una serata in 4 io, il mio lui, lei, lui....così avrei visto coi miei occhi, capito con la mia testa....*attraverso un telefono non vedi i movimenti, le espressioni, senti solo le parole.
> Ma, grazie a Dio, io non sono lei


Concordo, pure io avrei fatto lo stesso.


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Concordo, pure io avrei fatto lo stesso.


quando mi sono messa col mio ragazzo anch'io ho avuto la tentazione di chiamare un'ex che ogni tanto gli faceva squilli (veramente non l'ho chiamata solo perchè ho copiato male il numero). Questo x dire che capisco la gelosia. ma a tutto ci deve essere un limite


----------



## MK (22 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> quando mi sono messa col mio ragazzo anch'io ho avuto la tentazione di chiamare un'ex che ogni tanto gli faceva squilli (veramente non l'ho chiamata solo perchè ho copiato male il numero). Questo x dire che capisco la gelosia. ma a tutto ci deve essere un limite


Mio marito aveva una ex storica, lo aveva lasciato lei. Avevo visto le foto. A un matrimonio di amici comuni l'ha incontrata dopo mesi. Stavamo insieme da un mese. Sono io che gli ho detto ehi ma nemmeno la saluti? Quattro anni insieme, dai non si fa così... Sarò matta io...


----------



## Old matilde (22 Gennaio 2009)

non ho mai chiamato nessuna ex, ed anzi anch'io ho voluto conoscerle per quanto possibile, più di qualche volta però mi è successo che si sentissero comunque in "dovere" di farmi capire che il loro ex rapporto era speciale, piccole moine da gatta morta e cose così, è imbarazzante. Sicuramente pensi che sia un comportamento da cretine, di certo non è che ti rassicura.. ammettiamolo, a volte siamo vipere.


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> non ho mai chiamato nessuna ex, ed anzi anch'io ho voluto conoscerle per quanto possibile, più di qualche volta però mi è successo che si sentissero comunque in "dovere" di farmi capire che il loro ex rapporto era speciale, piccole moine da gatta morta e cose così, è imbarazzante. Sicuramente pensi che sia un comportamento da cretine, di certo non è che ti rassicura.. ammettiamolo, *a volte siamo vipere*.


 









  .


----------



## brugola (22 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> non ho mai chiamato nessuna ex, ed anzi anch'io ho voluto conoscerle per quanto possibile, più di qualche volta però mi è successo che si sentissero comunque in "dovere" di farmi capire che il loro ex rapporto era speciale, piccole moine da gatta morta e cose così, è imbarazzante. Sicuramente pensi che sia un comportamento da cretine, di certo non è che ti rassicura.. ammettiamolo, a volte siamo vipere.


vipere lo siamo di sicuro, però è vero che presuntuosamente in fondo al cuore pensiamo sempre  di esser state le più speciali nella sua vita..


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> vipere lo siamo di sicuro, però è vero che presuntuosamente in fondo al cuore pensiamo sempre di esser state le più speciali nella sua vita..


 
è vero anche questo.


----------



## Old matilde (22 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> vipere lo siamo di sicuro, però è vero che presuntuosamente in fondo al cuore pensiamo sempre  di esser state le più speciali nella sua vita..


già, le uniche 

	
	
		
		
	


	





brutto è quando è una pretesa


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> già, le uniche
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ma infatti!!! è stupido pretenderlo. ogni essere umano ha un vissuto passato, non si può cancellarlo!


----------



## brugola (22 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ma infatti!!! è stupido pretenderlo. ogni essere umano ha un vissuto passato, non si può cancellarlo!


ma certo che è così...
però ogni donna magari intimamente pensa di esser stata la migliore.
il che non è certo vero


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma certo che è così...
> però ogni donna magari intimamente pensa di esser stata la migliore.
> il che non è certo vero


e se una non lo pensa? non è una donna?


----------



## brugola (22 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e se una non lo pensa? non è una donna?


uuuhh che lagna.....
molte donne lo pensano.
va meglio??


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Gennaio 2009)

sono gelosa di voi cazzari che non avete nulla da fare 

	
	
		
		
	


	












è da stamattina che non riesco a scrivere perchè costretta a lavorare.
E' un 'indecenza


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sono gelosa di voi cazzari che non avete nulla da fare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
schiavisti che no nsono altro!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sono gelosa di voi cazzari che non avete nulla da fare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
amor ti dò subito il numero del mio sindacalista. vedi come li infogna!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> uuuhh che lagna.....
> molte donne lo pensano.
> va meglio??


sì.
in quanto donna mi dà fastidio essere etichettata come tutte le donne.
e se lo rifai ti segnalerò chiedendo un ban perenne come certe nevi


----------



## brugola (22 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sì.
> *in quanto donna mi dà fastidio essere etichettata come tutte le donne.*
> e se lo rifai ti segnalerò chiedendo un ban perenne come certe nevi


mangiato pesante??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> mangiato pesante??


 
ma va. solo dei crackers


----------



## MK (22 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ma infatti!!! è stupido pretenderlo. ogni essere umano ha un vissuto passato, non si può cancellarlo!


Assolutamente d'accordo. E chi pretende non ama. Possiede.


----------



## Nobody (23 Gennaio 2009)

Cosa distingue *l'amare una donna* dal *voler bene ad una donna* (o ad un cane, ad un amico...).
In questa differenza c'è la risposta della gelosia...


----------



## soleluna80 (23 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Cosa distingue *l'amare una donna* dal *voler bene ad una donna* (o ad un cane, ad un amico...).
> In questa differenza c'è la risposta della gelosia...


sì è vero. però a volte si eccede senza rendersi conto e a lungo andare la gelosia consuma il rapporto che vorrebbe proteggere.
La gelosia è istintiva ma allo stesso tempo deve essere controllata dalla ragione


----------



## Nobody (23 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> sì è vero. però a volte si eccede senza rendersi conto e a lungo andare la gelosia consuma il rapporto che vorrebbe proteggere.
> La gelosia è istintiva ma allo stesso tempo deve essere controllata dalla ragione


 L'amore-passione, quella forza tellurica indomabile quando si desta, si nutre di desiderio e possesso. Non ci son c a z z i  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Poi abbiamo ragione, etica, cultura... tutti freni che imbrigliano il gran serpente


----------



## soleluna80 (23 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'amore-passione, quella forza tellurica indomabile quando si desta, si nutre di desiderio e possesso. Non ci son c a z z i
> 
> 
> 
> ...


però ammetterai che molte volte ciò che nasce come protezione del ns oggetto di amore diventa distruttivo x il rapporto


----------



## MK (23 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'amore-passione, quella forza tellurica indomabile quando si desta, si nutre di desiderio e possesso. Non ci son c a z z i
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























  ci si può sempre adeguare MM...


----------



## Iris (23 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'amore-passione, quella forza tellurica indomabile quando si desta, si nutre di desiderio e possesso. Non ci son c a z z i
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma come? Non eri tu che eri contrario ad ogni forma di possesso?
O sono rmbambita io, possibile eh!, o sei cambiato tu!


----------



## Nobody (23 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> però ammetterai che molte volte *ciò che nasce* *come protezione* del ns oggetto di amore diventa distruttivo x il rapporto


 Come possesso, soprattutto. Si non faccio alcuna fatica ad ammetterlo, luna. E' il rischio ed il motore di ogni amore vero: la sua fragilità.


----------



## Nobody (23 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma come? Non eri tu che eri contrario ad ogni forma di possesso?
> O sono rmbambita io, possibile eh!, o sei cambiato tu!
























Magari entrambe le cose... scherzo eh  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ovviamente sono cambiato, ma questa cosa l'ho sempre pensata. Infatti ho sempre cercato di amplificare ragione ed etica, sapendo che quella forza di cui parlavo va controllata il più possibile. Ma che essa sia il nucleo pulsante dell'amore... beh, non me lo sono mai nascosto.


----------



## Minerva (23 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi è mobile


se c'è una cosa magica in un rapporto di coppia è proprio l'esaltazione del possesso fisico e sentimentale.
poi, è logico che questo sia su un piano puramente ideale .ma fa bene alla'intesa


----------



## Nobody (23 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> moltimodi è mobile
> 
> 
> *se c'è una cosa magica in un rapporto di coppia è proprio l'esaltazione del possesso* fisico e sentimentale.
> poi, è logico che questo sia su un piano puramente ideale .ma fa bene alla'intesa


 ... e la coscienza della sua fragilità.


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> non ho mai chiamato nessuna ex, ed anzi anch'io ho voluto conoscerle per quanto possibile, più di qualche volta però mi è successo che si sentissero comunque in "dovere" di farmi capire che il loro ex rapporto era speciale, piccole moine da gatta morta e cose così, è imbarazzante. *Sicuramente pensi che sia un comportamento da cretine, di certo non è che ti rassicura*.. ammettiamolo, a volte siamo vipere.





Brugola ha detto:


> vipere lo siamo di sicuro, però è vero che presuntuosamente in fondo al cuore *pensiamo sempre di esser state le più speciali nella sua vita*..





Brugola ha detto:


> ma certo che è così...
> però *ogni donna magari intimamente pensa di esser stata la migliore*.
> il che non è certo vero


Non è che sia dovuto a profonde insicurezze nostre e al bisogno di conferma da parte del partner sul nostro esser speciali che noi per primi/e facciamo fatica a riconoscerci?


----------



## Old unaCOMEtante (24 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> recentemente, ho avuto la sfortuna di conoscere telefonicamente la fidanzata del mio ex (nel senso che la sorella del mio ragazzo si è separata)cognato, che chiamerò M.
> Questa donna è totalmete instabile nel senso che per paura di perdere il suo uomo (sono insieme da giugno) lo sta letteralmente obbligando a tagliare i ponti con tutti coloro che hanno fatto parte del suo passato.
> A settembre gli ho spedito una mail COMUNE con un filmato divertente, ok, c'era una donna nuda ma di sexy vi assicuro che non c'era proprio nulla, e questa qualche gg dopo mi ha chiamata incavolatissima e mi ha tirato un culo a paiolo dicendomi che non mi devo permettere, di non rompere le balle, etc.
> Non mi sono + fatta viva fino al 24 Dicembre quando ho deciso di scrivere una mail COMUNE a tutti i miei amici (anche qualcuno di voi l'ha ricevuta) x fare gli auguri.....bon, è scattato il putiferio! mi ha chiamato il giorno di Natale x dirmi di non rompere i cog....e via con gli insulti.
> A parte il fatto che lui si è completamente rimbambito in quanto si fa mettere i piedi in testa in una maniera vergognosa, ma come li vedete questi eccessi di gelosia? Fino a che punto si può arrivare a fare figure di sto genere, visto che ci eravamo abbondantemente chiarite?


Ognuno dispone della propria gelosia e della propria possessività. Più che parlare di eccessi, parlerei di considerare che non tutti sono come noi stessi. Quindi, un'azione che noi consideriamo normale potrebbe non esserlo per altri.
Certo è che, come in tutte le cose la via di mezzo sarebbe l'ideale.


----------



## Old ck1 (24 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> recentemente, ho avuto la sfortuna di conoscere telefonicamente la fidanzata del mio ex (nel senso che la sorella del mio ragazzo si è separata)cognato, che chiamerò M.
> Questa donna è totalmete instabile nel senso che per paura di perdere il suo uomo (sono insieme da giugno) lo sta letteralmente obbligando a tagliare i ponti con tutti coloro che hanno fatto parte del suo passato.
> A settembre gli ho spedito una mail COMUNE con un filmato divertente, ok, c'era una donna nuda ma di sexy vi assicuro che non c'era proprio nulla, e questa qualche gg dopo mi ha chiamata incavolatissima e mi ha tirato un culo a paiolo dicendomi che non mi devo permettere, di non rompere le balle, etc.
> Non mi sono + fatta viva fino al 24 Dicembre quando ho deciso di scrivere una mail COMUNE a tutti i miei amici (anche qualcuno di voi l'ha ricevuta) x fare gli auguri.....bon, è scattato il putiferio! mi ha chiamato il giorno di Natale x dirmi di non rompere i cog....e via con gli insulti.
> A parte il fatto che lui si è completamente rimbambito in quanto si fa mettere i piedi in testa in una maniera vergognosa, ma come li vedete questi eccessi di gelosia? Fino a che punto si può arrivare a fare figure di sto genere, visto che ci eravamo abbondantemente chiarite?


 
Non so cosa sia la gelosia. E' un sentimento che non provo. 
Come l'invidia del resto.
Ciascuno è ciò che è.


----------



## MK (24 Gennaio 2009)

ck1 ha detto:


> Non so cosa sia la gelosia. E' un sentimento che non provo.
> Come l'invidia del resto.
> Ciascuno è ciò che è.


Bella osservazione. Hai voglia di ampliare il concetto? Grazie.


----------



## Old ck1 (24 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Bella osservazione. Hai voglia di ampliare il concetto? Grazie.


Per principio io non provo gelosia verso nessuno. Sono consapevole dei miei limiti ne prendo atto. Non si può provare gelosia per un altro essere umano primo perchè ciò che ha gli è stato dato per nascita e ciò che é solo in parte è merito suo. 
Non posso provare gelosia per una persona per la sua bellezza. Non è merito suo. 
Non posso provare gelosia per come una persona è perché è frutto di anni di lavoro su se stessa. E' cmq un lavoro duro, lungo.
Ciascuno è ciò che é e tale va accettato.
Certo ci sono limiti entro i quali è necessario stare. Però ripeto, io personalmente non provo invida o gelosia. Non sono sentimenti che sono in grado di provare.


----------



## MK (24 Gennaio 2009)

ck1 ha detto:


> Per principio io non provo gelosia verso nessuno. Sono consapevole dei miei limiti ne prendo atto. Non si può provare gelosia per un altro essere umano primo perchè ciò che ha gli è stato dato per nascita e ciò che é solo in parte è merito suo.
> Non posso provare gelosia per una persona per la sua bellezza. Non è merito suo.
> Non posso provare gelosia per come una persona è perché è frutto di anni di lavoro su se stessa. E' cmq un lavoro duro, lungo.
> Ciascuno è ciò che é e tale va accettato.
> Certo ci sono limiti entro i quali è necessario stare. Però ripeto, io personalmente non provo invida o gelosia. Non sono sentimenti che sono in grado di provare.


E gelosia verso il proprio partner?


----------



## Old ck1 (24 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E gelosia verso il proprio partner?


A quello mi riferivo. Non provo alcun tipo di gelosia.
Sa benissimo che se sgarra è fuori. Non c'è bisogno di paletti e raccomandazioni.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Gennaio 2009)

ck1 ha detto:


> Per principio io non provo gelosia verso nessuno. Sono consapevole dei miei limiti ne prendo atto. Non si può provare gelosia per un altro essere umano primo perchè ciò che ha gli è stato dato per nascita e ciò che é solo in parte è merito suo.
> Non posso provare gelosia per una persona per la sua bellezza. Non è merito suo.
> Non posso provare gelosia per come una persona è perché è frutto di anni di lavoro su se stessa. E' cmq un lavoro duro, lungo.
> Ciascuno è ciò che é e tale va accettato.
> Certo ci sono limiti entro i quali è necessario stare. Però ripeto, io personalmente non provo invida o gelosia. Non sono sentimenti che sono in grado di provare.



tu però parli più che altro di invidia.
si parlava di gelosia (che deriva se vogliamo da insicurezza/voglia di possesso assoluto) nei confronti del proprio partner.


----------



## MK (24 Gennaio 2009)

ck1 ha detto:


> A quello mi riferivo. Non provo alcun tipo di gelosia.
> Sa benissimo che *se sgarra è fuori*. Non c'è bisogno di paletti e raccomandazioni.


Azz... e tu sgarrare mai? Non è umano però...


----------



## Old ck1 (24 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Azz... e tu sgarrare mai? Non è umano però...


Io non sgarro.


----------



## MK (24 Gennaio 2009)

ck1 ha detto:


> Io non sgarro.


----------



## Old ck1 (24 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> tu però parli più che altro di invidia.
> si parlava di gelosia (che deriva se vogliamo da insicurezza/voglia di possesso assoluto) nei confronti del proprio partner.


Sono comunque sentimenti che non provo verso nessuno.
Non provo gelosia. Non so cosa sia.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Gennaio 2009)

ck1 ha detto:


> Io non sgarro.


----------



## MK (24 Gennaio 2009)

ck1 ha detto:


> Sono comunque sentimenti che non provo verso nessuno.
> Non provo gelosia. Non so cosa sia.


No no scusa, e allora "se sgarra fuori" che significa?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> No no scusa, e allora "se sgarra fuori" che significa?


se la fa fuori dal vasino?


----------



## Old ck1 (24 Gennaio 2009)

Se la fa fuori pulisce


----------



## MK (24 Gennaio 2009)

ck1 ha detto:


> Se la fa fuori pulisce


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Gennaio 2009)

Ripongo la domanda, da tutti ignorata: vi è mai capitato di provare gelosia per l'attrazione che pensate susciti il partner, indipendentemente dal suo interesse di corrispondere?


----------



## Mari' (24 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


>



Ho il sospetto che CK1 e' molto giovane  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e' la classica risposta dei giovani.


----------



## MK (24 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ripongo la domanda, da tutti ignorata: vi è mai capitato di provare gelosia per l'attrazione che pensate susciti il partner, indipendentemente dal suo interesse di corrispondere?


No, mi faceva ridere. Mai considerati i partner per le loro potenzialità seduttive.


----------



## MK (24 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ho il sospetto che CK1 e' molto giovane
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Peut etre Marì


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ripongo la domanda, da tutti ignorata: vi è mai capitato di provare gelosia per l'attrazione che pensate susciti il partner, indipendentemente dal suo interesse di corrispondere?


No, anzi, mi fa piacere che mia moglie sia trovata ancora molto piacente e giovanile.


----------



## Mari' (24 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ripongo la domanda, da tutti ignorata: vi è mai capitato di provare gelosia per l'attrazione che pensate susciti il partner, indipendentemente dal suo interesse di corrispondere?


NO, ne sono orgogliosa ... basta che si limitano solo a guardare


----------



## Old ck1 (24 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ho il sospetto che CK1 e' molto giovane
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie per la fiducia.
Non è una risposta classica ma ovvia.
Se la fa fuori ne paga le conseguenze questo intendevo dire, dato che io sto facendo i salti mortali per avere una vita appagente e felice con la persoan che ho scelto, non vedo perchè dovrei sgarrare. 
So quello che faccio e perchè lo faccio. Vorrei altrettanto dall'altra parte.
Se non è in grado di darmi quel che chiedo e la fa fuori dal vasino, che sia in grado di pulire quel che sporca e cioè sia in grado di gestire le conseguenze del suo gesto. Mettendo anche in conto che mi può  perdere.


----------



## Old Sgargiula (24 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ripongo la domanda, da tutti ignorata: vi è mai capitato di provare gelosia per l'attrazione che pensate susciti il partner, indipendentemente dal suo interesse di corrispondere?


No, mi sembrerebbe un processo a un potenziale tradimento...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Gennaio 2009)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> No, mi sembrerebbe un processo a un potenziale tradimento...


 Ma non è un processo alle intenzioni è un fastidio per l'essere oggetto del desiderio.


----------



## Old ck1 (24 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma non è un processo alle intenzioni è un fastidio per l'essere oggetto del desiderio.


E' bello essere desiderati.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Gennaio 2009)

ck1 ha detto:


> E' bello essere desiderati.


 Chi è oggetto del desiderio può essere anche compiaciuto, ma *io mi riferivo al partner dell'oggetto del desiderio*.
Credo che sia qualcosa riferibile a quanto detto nel thread Pudore (in Amore e sesso) ovvero al *voler preservare qualcosa che si considera delicato e prezioso* dalla profanazione di tutti.
Chiaro che in pratica è impossibile.
Poi non credo che sia una cosa diffusa, basta vedere il gusto che hanno molti uomini di esibile la propria donna da cui ricavano il compiacimento di riflesso di stare con una donna desiderabile, come se fosse un'indicazione del loro valore.


----------



## Old Sgargiula (24 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chi è oggetto del desiderio può essere anche compiaciuto, ma *io mi riferivo al partner dell'oggetto del desiderio*.
> Credo che sia qualcosa riferibile a quanto detto nel thread Pudore (in Amore e sesso) ovvero al *voler preservare qualcosa che si considera delicato e prezioso* dalla profanazione di tutti.
> Chiaro che in pratica è impossibile.
> Poi non credo che sia una cosa diffusa, basta vedere il gusto che hanno molti uomini di esibile la propria donna da cui ricavano il compiacimento di riflesso di stare con una donna desiderabile, come se fosse un'indicazione del loro valore.



Certo che in teoria ci piacerebbe che l'oggetto del desiderio fosse solo nostro... in pratica non e' cosi', ma neanche credo di poterne essere gelosa... almeno non come la tizia della storia di questo thread.

Il resto aborro. Detesto chi si pone o cerca di porre me in quei termini.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Gennaio 2009)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Certo che in teoria ci piacerebbe che l'oggetto del desiderio fosse solo nostro... in pratica non e' cosi', ma neanche credo di poterne essere gelosa... almeno non come la tizia della storia di questo thread.
> 
> Il resto aborro. Detesto chi si pone o cerca di porre me in quei termini.


Questo thread mi dà occasione di approfondire quel tipo particolare di gelosia.
E' un po' simile al fastidio che si prova quando ci si sente desiderate in maniera volgare e sfacciata e si vuole preservare da quel tipo di desiderio chi amiamo.


----------



## MK (25 Gennaio 2009)

ck1 ha detto:


> E' bello essere desiderati.


Vero.


----------



## MK (25 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> basta vedere il gusto che hanno molti uomini di esibile la propria donna da cui ricavano il compiacimento di riflesso di stare con una donna desiderabile, come se fosse un'indicazione del loro valore.


Uomini?


----------



## MK (25 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questo thread mi dà occasione di approfondire quel tipo particolare di gelosia.
> E' un po' simile al fastidio che si prova *quando ci si sente desiderate in maniera volgare e sfacciata* e si vuole preservare da quel tipo di desiderio chi amiamo.


Ma quando mai? Se ci infastidisce lo si dice e basta. E se non basta si cerca chi possa avvalorare la cosa e sistemare il tutto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma quando mai? Se ci infastidisce lo si dice e basta. E se non basta si cerca chi possa avvalorare la cosa e sistemare il tutto.


 Lo dici a chi? Al muratore sul ponteggio? Al tizio alla festa che ti guarda con insistenza? A chi passa per strada e si volta guardandoti?
Ma chi è che può avvalorare (cosa?) e sistemare tutto (cosa?)?


----------



## Old sperella (25 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questo thread mi dà occasione di approfondire quel tipo particolare di gelosia.
> E' un po' simile al fastidio che si prova quando ci si sente desiderate in maniera volgare e sfacciata e si vuole preservare da quel tipo di desiderio chi amiamo.


mah ...di fondo credo ci sia comunque insicurezza e / o esperienze pregresse .
Il fastidio che si prova nel ricevere un certo tipo di attenzioni invece secondo me è riconducibile al pensiero che si ha della persona che le fa . La sensazione di " appartenenza" al partner si ha solo se l'ammiratore va oltre nel suo tacchinamento .


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Gennaio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> mah ...di fondo credo ci sia comunque insicurezza e / o esperienze pregresse .
> Il fastidio che si prova nel ricevere un certo tipo di attenzioni invece secondo me è riconducibile al pensiero che si ha della persona che le fa . La sensazione di " appartenenza" al partner si ha solo se l'ammiratore va oltre nel suo tacchinamento .


Non è questione di appartenenza, ma di rispetto della persona, in un caso se stessa, nell'altro chi ami.
Poi non è che sia così frequente per una donna avere un partner che considera estremamente attraente.
Infatti io descrivevo questa particolare gelosia come un fastidio, non come un possesso, fastidio nei confronti di sguardi che fanno intuire pensieri non rispettosi, intrusivi dell'intimità.
Per questo avevo richiamato al thread pudore.


----------



## MK (25 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non è questione di appartenenza, ma di rispetto della persona, in un caso se stessa, nell'altro chi ami.
> *Poi non è che sia così frequente per una donna avere un partner che considera estremamente attraente.*
> Infatti io descrivevo questa particolare gelosia come un fastidio, non come un possesso, fastidio nei confronti di sguardi che fanno intuire pensieri non rispettosi, intrusivi dell'intimità.
> Per questo avevo richiamato al thread pudore.


No?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> No?


 Mandami le foto di quelli che hai frequentato tu.


----------



## Old sperella (25 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non è questione di appartenenza, ma di rispetto della persona, in un caso se stessa, nell'altro chi ami.
> Poi non è che sia così frequente per una donna avere un partner che considera estremamente attraente.
> *Infatti io descrivevo questa particolare gelosia come un fastidio, non come un possesso, fastidio nei confronti di sguardi che fanno intuire pensieri non rispettosi, intrusivi dell'intimità.*
> Per questo avevo richiamato al thread pudore.


e questo non riconduce al possesso ? Non riesco a cogliere la sfumatura , la diversità di origine della sensazione .


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Gennaio 2009)

ao'..ma io se m'innammoro un poco lo sono..gellossa...è peccato?


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Gennaio 2009)

*Persa*

ma poi non è anche la gelosia, e quindi un ideale possesso, che contraddistingue un rapporto di ammore e passione?


zolo un poco..pochetto..quel giusto che ci fa sorridere e giocare..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Gennaio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> e questo non riconduce al possesso ? Non riesco a cogliere la sfumatura , la diversità di origine della sensazione .





Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma poi non è anche la gelosia, e quindi un ideale possesso, che contraddistingue un rapporto di ammore e passione?
> 
> 
> zolo un poco..pochetto..quel giusto che ci fa sorridere e giocare..


 Io mi riferivo a un altro tipo di gelosia che non c'entra col possesso sia perché è indipendente dalle intenzioni di chi diviene oggetto di desiderio e che può neppure accorgersene e soprattutto perché è indipendente e coesistente con l'assoluta libertà del soggetto.
Ma non ho mai trovato nessuno che l'abbia capita. No problem.
Sì io non ci trovo nulla di male nell'essere un tantinello gelosa/o, mi sembra naturale.


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io mi riferivo a un altro tipo di gelosia che non c'entra col possesso sia perché è indipendente dalle intenzioni di chi diviene oggetto di desiderio e che può neppure accorgersene e soprattutto perché è indipendente e coesistente con l'assoluta libertà del soggetto.
> Ma non ho mai trovato nessuno che l'abbia capita. No problem.
> Sì io non ci trovo nulla di male nell'essere un tantinello gelosa/o, mi sembra naturale.


devo rileggere tutti  ituoi post...non ho compreso a quale ti riferisci tesora. abbi fede.


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ao'..ma io se m'innammoro un poco lo sono..gellossa...è peccato?


assolutamente no. anch'io sono gelosella ma gli eccessi di gelosia portano alla distruzione del rapporto. nel caso estremo che ho raccontato la ragazza sta cercando di fare terra bruciata intorno al proprio uomo, di tagliare tutti i ponti che in qualche modo lo possano legare al suo passato. Questo lo ritengo profondamente ingiusto.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> assolutamente no. anch'io sono *gelosella* ma gli eccessi di gelosia portano alla distruzione del rapporto. nel caso estremo che ho raccontato la ragazza sta cercando di fare terra bruciata intorno al proprio uomo, di tagliare tutti i ponti che in qualche modo lo possano legare al suo passato. Questo lo ritengo profondamente ingiusto.


chi cambia canale in tv per non far vedere un fondoschiena meritevole, non si può considerare solo gelosella


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> chi cambia canale in tv per non far vedere un fondoschiena meritevole, non si può considerare solo *gelosella*


uffa come la fai lunga! stai a guardare il pelo nell'ovetto!!


----------



## Nobody (26 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ripongo la domanda, da tutti ignorata: *vi è mai capitato di provare gelosia per l'attrazione che pensate susciti il partner, indipendentemente dal suo interesse di corrispondere*?


 No, mai.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> uffa come la fai lunga! stai a guardare il pelo nell'ovetto!!


donna...


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> donna...


vorrei fondare un movimento anti Filippona....6 d'accordo?


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> vorrei fondare un movimento anti Filippona....6 d'accordo?
















  cioè??


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> cioè??


 
non vedi Striscia? la Filippona è quella bella ragazza altissima che indossa sempre il tanga


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> non vedi Striscia? la Filippona è quella bella ragazza altissima che indossa sempre il tanga


no...è grave?


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> no...è grave?


 
e va beh. almeno Zelig lo guardi?


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> e va beh. almeno Zelig lo guardi?


no, mi ha stufato anche zelig


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> no, mi ha stufato anche zelig


 









  a me fa morire


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> a me fa morire


meglio colorado


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> meglio colorado


non mi piace! lo trovo triste....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> non mi piace! lo trovo triste....


a me non piaceva all'inizio, lo trovavo patetico e ho smesso di guardarlo. l'anno scorso invece ho scoperto quanto fosse cambiato e quanto mi piacesse.
anche dal vivo è stato molto meglio colorado che zelig. si sono invertite le cose, per quanto mi riguarda. zelig ormai è troppo, come dire, costruito, troppo pomposo, troppo pirotecnico. colorado è più genuino.


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> a me non piaceva all'inizio, lo trovavo patetico e ho smesso di guardarlo. l'anno scorso invece ho scoperto quanto fosse cambiato e quanto mi piacesse.
> anche dal vivo è stato molto meglio colorado che zelig. si sono invertite le cose, per quanto mi riguarda. zelig ormai è troppo, come dire, costruito, troppo pomposo, troppo pirotecnico. colorado è più genuino.


beh, è sicuramente dovuto al successone che ha ottenuto Zelig, ha guadagnato in spettacolarità e perso in genuinità. Ma tutto sommato a me fa ancora ridere, mi piacciono i tormentoni e l'estremizzazione di tanti comportamenti che sono normali e ridicoli allo stesso tempo. mi piace troppo Geppi Cucciari


----------



## MK (26 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mandami le foto di quelli che hai frequentato tu.


Non le hai?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> beh, è sicuramente dovuto al successone che ha ottenuto Zelig, ha guadagnato in spettacolarità e perso in genuinità. Ma tutto sommato a me fa ancora ridere, mi piacciono i tormentoni e l'estremizzazione di tanti comportamenti che sono normali e ridicoli allo stesso tempo. mi piace troppo Geppi Cucciari


qualunque sia la ragione è scaduto parecchio.
alla fine si potrebbe dare più spazio ai comici ed evitare le mille cavolate, che si vanno a sommare alle mille interruzioni pubblicitarie.
la maggior parte dei comici sono valigi (cucciari, migone e tanti altri) ma è proprio il programma nel suo insieme che mi è diventato indigesto


----------



## tatitati (26 Gennaio 2009)

mah.. meglio una buona notte di sonno.. la tv mi annoia. da 7 anni non la guardo.


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Gennaio 2009)

tatina ha detto:


> mah.. meglio una buona notte di sonno.. la tv mi annoia. da 7 anni non la guardo.


 
concordo...il colmo è che ci fanno pure pagare x le schifezze che ci propinano!


----------



## Old Airforever (26 Gennaio 2009)

Tornando al titolo del thread:
premettendo che la giusta quantità di gelosia è quella che ci vorrebbe, credo che in primis va identificato il tipo di gelosia. Esistono gelosi per un nulla; esistono gelosi che hanno seri e buoni motivi per esserlo. Una volta capito di che categoria facciamo parte, si può arrivare ad un dunque.
Io, per esempio, sono geloso e possessivo 'quanto basta a'. Certamente, mi sono capitate particolari e delicate situazioni in cui ero diventato morbosamente geloso e possessivo, vedi dopo il primo tradimento. Mi fa sorridere pensare che, chi mi aveva tradito, dopo essere diventato ossessivo disse: 'Questa tua troppa gelosia rovinerà il nostro rapporto'...un po' come attribuire a me un'ingiustificata gelosia...e quindi la colpa di quel che poi è stato il secondo tradimento. Secondo? Boh, certificato si, secondo.
Air


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Gennaio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Tornando al titolo del thread:
> premettendo che la giusta quantità di gelosia è quella che ci vorrebbe, credo che in primis va identificato il tipo di gelosia. Esistono gelosi per un nulla; esistono gelosi che hanno seri e buoni motivi per esserlo. Una volta capito di che categoria facciamo parte, si può arrivare ad un dunque.
> Io, per esempio, sono geloso e possessivo 'quanto basta a'. Certamente, mi sono capitate particolari e delicate situazioni in cui ero diventato morbosamente geloso e possessivo, vedi dopo il primo tradimento. Mi fa sorridere pensare che, chi mi aveva tradito, dopo essere diventato ossessivo disse: 'Questa tua troppa gelosia rovinerà il nostro rapporto'...un po' come attribuire a me un'ingiustificata gelosia...e quindi la colpa di quel che poi è stato il secondo tradimento. Secondo? Boh, certificato si, secondo.
> Air


 
Credo che dopo un tradimento sia normale diventare gelosi e possessivi. però credo che una persona che appartenga alla categoria, come dicevi tu, dei gelosi x un nulla non siano consapevoli + di tanto che sono gelosi x nulla ma crdono di avere motivazioni, vivono nel sospetto costante e questo no nè sano nè x loro nè x il rapporto


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Credo che dopo un tradimento sia normale diventare gelosi e possessivi. però credo che una persona che appartenga alla categoria, come dicevi tu, dei gelosi x un nulla non siano consapevoli + di tanto che sono gelosi x nulla ma crdono di avere motivazioni, vivono nel sospetto costante e questo no nè sano nè x loro nè x il rapporto


Ma uno : fra 2 sentimenti x quello ne fa a -? E in che % di + o di -?


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Gennaio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma uno : fra 2 sentimenti x quello ne fa a -? E in che % di + o di -?




















mi spiace è + forte di me...non ce la farai mai!


----------



## brugola (27 Gennaio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma uno : fra 2 sentimenti *x quello ne fa a -? E in che % di + o di -?*


ma c'hai l'artrite alle mani?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Gennaio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma uno : fra 2 sentimenti x quello ne fa a -? E in che % di + o di -?


 
sai che sei imbarazzante nei panni del teenager?

e chiedo scusa per il teenager


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sai che sei imbarazzante nei panni del teenager?
> 
> e chiedo scusa per il teenager


 
vabbè!qualche ventennio fa lo è stato anche lui.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> mi spiace è + forte di me...non ce la farai mai!


guarda che anche tu lo sei!
hai 30 anni e per la quantità di cibo che hai ingurgitato ne dovresti avere 40, è ora che inizi a scrivere come iddio comanda


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> vabbè!qualche ventennio fa lo è stato anche lui.....


 
pisellina non crederai di esserlo? 

guarda che dall'anno prossimo si inizia con le cremine antirughe


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> guarda che anche tu lo sei!
> hai 30 anni e per la quantità di cibo che hai ingurgitato ne dovresti avere 40, è ora che inizi a scrivere come iddio comanda


ma da bambina mangiavo pochissimo! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  quindi ora sto solo recuperando il tempo perduto!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ma da bambina mangiavo pochissimo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


da mò che l'hai recuperato!


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> da mò che l'hai recuperato!


 
6 crudele!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> 6 crudele!

















sono solo onesta, bisogna che qualcuno ti avvisi finchè sei in tempo. non sai che dopo i 30 il metabolismo cambia?


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sono solo onesta, bisogna che qualcuno ti avvisi finchè sei in tempo. non sai che dopo i 30 il metabolismo cambia?


 
va beh, in tal caso ho ancora tutto il 2009 e tutto il 2010...poi passerò al brodino vegetale


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> vabbè!*qualche ventennio fa* lo è stato anche lui.....


Anche tu a darmi del fascistoide?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non ti permettere eh!


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Gennaio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Anche tu a darmi del fascistoide?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
lungi da me.....d'altronde no nè colpa mia se eri adolescente quando hanno inventato la ruota....


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> lungi da me.....d'altronde no nè colpa mia se eri adolescente quando hanno inventato la ruota....


Occhio che della stessa epoca è anche l'uso della clava...


----------



## Nordica (27 Gennaio 2009)

penso che ogniuno di noi abbia il diritto di essere gelosi o no!
spesso quando si e gelosi, e per una ragione!
e non possiamo sapere perché!

normalmente chi e geloso sta peggio del partner! 

io ero gelosa quando avevo ragione di esserlo!

poi ho scoperto che il giorno che ho smesso di essere gelosa sono spariti le ragione per quale ero gelosa!

e un gatto che si morde la coda!


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Gennaio 2009)

Ninna ha detto:


> penso che ogniuno di noi abbia il diritto di essere gelosi o no!
> *spesso quando si e gelosi, e per una ragione!*
> *e non possiamo sapere perché*!
> 
> ...


Scusa ninna ma come fai a dire che son sparite le ragioni se poco prima dicevi che non sapevi quali fossero? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Vuoi dire che erano sempre solo fisime (fissazioni) tue? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma anche qui non mi tornerebbe perchè prima avevi detto che avevi ragione di esserla...

Ti spiace spiegarti meglio?


----------



## Old matilde (27 Gennaio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non è che sia dovuto a profonde insicurezze nostre e al bisogno di conferma da parte del partner sul nostro esser speciali che noi per primi/e facciamo fatica a riconoscerci?


no, almeno per me.

semmai è un partner che sminuisce, è meglio avere una donna indebolita ma domabile 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  che non si senta troppo sicura insomma, un gioco di potere.

Anche se il partner ti dice che sei speciale non fa male eh!


----------



## Nordica (27 Gennaio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Scusa ninna ma come fai a dire che son sparite le ragioni se poco prima dicevi che non sapevi quali fossero?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


scusa il mio scarsissimo italiano !

ecco la spiegazione:

Originariamente inviato da *Ninna*  
_penso che ogniuno di noi abbia il diritto di essere gelosi o no!
*spesso quando si e gelosi, e per una ragione!*
*e non possiamo sapere perché*!
era la risposta alla autrice del thread! intendevo dire che noi non possiamo sapere perché la ragazza nominata cognata e gelosa! non conosciamo le ragioni, e neanché Soleluna le conosce! magari ha scoperto che il marito la tradisce!
normalmente chi e geloso sta peggio del partner! _
_perché si fa mille paranoie!

io ero gelosa quando avevo ragione di esserlo!lui infatti aveva veramente fatto lo porcone! e ho le prove!non erano solo fisse paranoiche!

poi ho scoperto che il giorno che *ho smesso di essere gelosa sono spariti le ragione per quale ero gelosa*!_
_quando non ero più gelosa lui ha smesso a stare ore e ore davanti al computer! oggi non mi tradisce virtualmente. o lo fa con tanta furbizia che non mene accorgo! secondo me ha perso gusto a fare lo scemo perchè io non facevo più la matta gelosa e forse ha trovato la strada verso di me nuovamente!

e un gatto che si morde la coda!_

_se fai la gelosa lui capisce che sei debole e ti ama di meno!_
_se invece tu non fai vedere che sei gelosa lui si chiede perché e ha paura che non tene frega più niente di lui!_


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Gennaio 2009)

Mò è più chiaro! Thks!


----------



## Nordica (27 Gennaio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mò è più chiaro! Thks!


you are so welcome darling!


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Gennaio 2009)

Ninna ha detto:


> scusa il mio scarsissimo italiano !
> 
> ecco la spiegazione:
> 
> ...


 
sono d'accordo totalmente quando dici che ognuno ha le proprie ragioni x essere gelosi. però sta ragazza si fa i film nella sua testa ed è gelosa delle cose che immagina. non so se sono stata chiara, ma lei dice che è sicura di aver visto il suo fidanzato e la ex insieme che si baciavano......ma so x certo che non è vero!!!


----------

